# epsom salt



## avi gilgal (Mar 29, 2005)

I have has some deficiency symptoms which I suspect are a result of magnesium shortage. I have accuired some epsom salt. what is the required level of magnesium in the water? in PPM?. (I know it's suposed to be in a 4:1 ratio with calcium ) since my GH is about 10 I don't suppose the deficiency is very serious.I have no way of measuring Ca. how much of that epsom salt do you suggest I should use per 100 L for start? 
Can anyone tell me how to translate the amount of epsom salt powder to ppm in the water per 100 L?


----------



## hir0 (Nov 11, 2005)

have you checked out the fertilator?


----------



## titan97 (Feb 14, 2005)

Many people would like to have 10 to 20 ppm of Mg. In 100L you would need 1000 to 2000 mg of Mg, or 1-2 grams. This is Mg only, not the MgSO4 * xH2O that you get in epsom salt. Use the Fertilator to calculate how much you will need for 10-20ppm.

-Dustin


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Since you don't know your Ca levels, you might want to start at an arbitrary point and adjust according to your plants. I have kh 9 water which is mostly Ca. On my 50gal, as an example, I started out dosing 1tsp at water changes and have subsequently upped it to twice a week. HTH.


----------



## TWood (Dec 9, 2004)

titan97 said:


> Many people would like to have 10 to 20 ppm of Mg. In 100L you would need 1000 to 2000 mg of Mg, or 1-2 grams. This is Mg only, not the MgSO4 * xH2O that you get in epsom salt. Use the Fertilator to calculate how much you will need for 10-20ppm.


How come the Fertilator shows a recommended level of 2-5ppm? I've been targeting that, along with the 3:1 Ca:Mg ratio and getting poor growth until I dumped that. I went with 15-20ppm for both and it looks like a better range in the couiple of days I've got going with it.

TW


----------

